# XM's New Programming Guide (Grid Style)



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Now this is pretty good. Comes in handy for the talk channels.

http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/index.xmc


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Whats going on with the merger?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

steelerfanmike said:


> Whats going on with the merger?


Mike, you can ollow the progress of the XM/Sirius merger HERE.

As to the XMR programming grids, I like the "Listen On-line " grid HERE.


----------

